# Windows XP max ram



## SK-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Can windows XP 32bit utilize 4gb of ram, and if yes how?
I know there is a thread in here somewhere about this subject , but I cant seem to find it.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 21, 2008)

First of all, you will never find an application that requires so much RAM.
2nd, maximum amount of ram on 32bit OS is 4GB. That includes VGA memory!

For example, my OS only shows 3.5GB, but an XP 32bit OS with 640MB ( or higher ) VGA will show less. If you have a 1024mb card, you will only be able to use 2.8-3GB system memory.

Just make sure that your next OS is 64bit. Vista superfetch is pretty cool with a lot of memory.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 21, 2008)

first off no it can't

1gb is lost to begin with, though some tweaks exist to fix this, and then your graphics ram is then also taken from the total


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 21, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> First of all, you will never find an application that requires so much RAM.



Ive gone like 6 gigs into pagefile...And I have 4 gigs.
So dont just assume that because you havnt done it, that it isnt possible.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 21, 2008)

My XP 32 recognizes 3.25Gb ram when i put in 4Gb


----------



## Disparia (Feb 21, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Can windows XP 32bit utilize 4gb of ram, and if yes how?
> I know there is a thread in here somewhere about this subject , but I cant seem to find it.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52829


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 21, 2008)

If your motherboard supports P.A.E. (Physical Address Extension) then 32bit Windows will state you have 4GB installed. Apparently...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 21, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Ive gone like 6 gigs into pagefile...And I have 4 gigs.
> So dont just assume that because you havnt done it, that it isnt possible.



Sofware is programmed to use pagefile. If you add more ram, the size of pagefile will increase, not decrease...that's just how windows-based sofware works.

You can have 8GB on 64bit and pagefile usage will be VERY high. Don't beleave me? Try it yourself...


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 23, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Sofware is programmed to use pagefile. If you add more ram, the size of pagefile will increase, not decrease...that's just how windows-based sofware works.
> 
> You can have 8GB on 64bit and pagefile usage will be VERY high. Don't beleave me? Try it yourself...



Thats not the point i was trying to make.
My point was, that you said software never needs 4 gigs of ram.

My only reference to pagefile was due to the fact that all 4 gigs of ram were in use. Had I turned pagefile off, the program would have probably not even opened the file i was working on.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Thats not the point i was trying to make.
> My point was, that you said software never needs 4 gigs of ram.
> 
> My only reference to pagefile was due to the fact that all 4 gigs of ram were in use. Had I turned pagefile off, the program would have probably not even opened the file i was working on.


Photoshop, ftw!! But anyway, without the pagefile, PS wouldn't run right period.

I agree tho, there is plenty of software that will use in excess of 4GB. Any rendering apps like Maya or 3dsMax, and things like CAD.

Hell, I've gone over 2GB of ram usage just encoding HD video.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 25, 2008)

Minimum of 3gb for Vista on XP Minimum of 1.5gb.
At the least 2gb for Vista.

Vista itself uses up a whole gig, top end games like Crysis use up at least a gig, other programs use anything up to a gig and more.

1gb for vista, 1.5gb for games, 512mb for background programs.

Loads of programs use 2gb of ram and more CAD ect as said before.
Its stubborn to think that games and programs wont use up more ram.
As for pagefile dosnt it increase? Dosnt pagefile slow your pc to a crawl?
Is this right if you make the system use less pagefile and more ram your pc runs faster?
For that im sure youd need 4gb of ram.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If your motherboard supports P.A.E. (Physical Address Extension) then 32bit Windows will state you have 4GB installed. Apparently...



when i have 4gigs installed on my xp 32bit it shows as 3gb and mines P.A.E


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 25, 2008)

I got 3.5GB and XP Pro x64 but my mobo 'appropriates' 128MB of that because of my video card, so Windows sees only 3.37GB... I usually have 2.5GB free according to Task Manager with just the basic stuff open, but it's nice to have a lot of RAM to toss around, eh?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2008)

I won't have any less than 4GB in my next _64bit_ system. I consider 2GB to the minimum in any set up now.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 26, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I won't have any less than 4GB in my next _64bit_ system. I consider 2GB to the minimum in any set up now.



I consider 4GB DDR2 800 the minimum now that you can buy it for less then 100$...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2008)

I was talking about absolute minimum. I haven't seen many pre-built systems with 4GB as standard within a budget/mid-range price bracket.


----------

